# New Plans Approved!



## Insane (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey everyone..well Ive finally got the OK to move my grow to an old storage room, and also got the OK to more the double it in size!

I'll have about 3'x'6'x6' to work with, so I'll make two chambers, one chamber for vegging a mother+clones and one chamber for flowering, each will get half of the over all space, so each chamber will be 3'x'3'x6'. I'll be building these chambers possibly as soon as I finish my current HH that are in flowering or as late as in the summer to prepare for the fall indoor season. Either way, I'll be getting to one step closer to my dream: harvesting every weekend lol..nah but maybe every month, who knows what will happen. Might even try a small sog..Any comments/suggestions?

PS Also considering switching to hydro, but am a bit reluctant as I am a long time soil grower.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 29, 2006)

Insane said:
			
		

> Also considering switching to hydro, but am a bit reluctant as I am a long time soil grower.


Hey man, if you would like me to, I can help you build a nice grow setup in your new space. I do Hydro setups. In that much space, I can get you to having about 4-6 ounces every two months.

Let me know if your interested. Cost would depend on what equipment you already have.


----------



## Insane (Jan 29, 2006)

Yeah that sounds great Stoney! I already have the lights I would use for the veg chamber and I think I'll be buying a 400 watt HPS for the flowering chamber. I'll figure out ventilation myself, so aside from the extra light/vent costs, how much do you think I would need to spend to get a good self contained hydro setup going? 

PS I like the looks of your hydro setup! Looks very nice and fairly simple.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 31, 2006)

Insane said:
			
		

> Yeah that sounds great Stoney! I already have the lights I would use for the veg chamber and I think I'll be buying a 400 watt HPS for the flowering chamber. I'll figure out ventilation myself, so aside from the extra light/vent costs, how much do you think I would need to spend to get a good self contained hydro setup going?
> 
> PS I like the looks of your hydro setup! Looks very nice and fairly simple.


Thanks man. If you want to follow my advice to "Ogof", you'll be able to adapt them to your setup. You and I can work on the specifics of your grow space too. The cost? About $50 bucks for the plastic and rubber. About another 20 or so for the other junk. The pump and lights are the most.


----------



## krsone (Feb 6, 2006)

go hydro u will love it especaily since your a soil grower  much faster my freind  hydro is cheap if u biuld it yourself


----------



## krsone (Feb 6, 2006)

for nuts my i suggest Pure blend Pro grow ,pbp fruit and flower, liquid karma ,and  sweet by Botanicare      its organic mostly  they contain ph buffers and will help keep from over fert.  good luck on the grow


----------



## krsone (Feb 6, 2006)

and a little H2O2


----------

